# Do fursuits have to be so big?



## Halceon (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been interested in fursuits for a little while now, but their size has always put me off. It's mostly the heads, but their size overall kinda bothers me. Mind, I've never actually seen one in person, so I'm not sure if it's just a perspective issues from the photos is seen, but I was wondering if its possible to make a costume that's, well, small? Like something that's closer to the fit of underarmor.


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2013)

There are some skin tight ones but the foam and fur add a lot of mass.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 13, 2013)

It is possible to make smaller form fitting suits. However there is a caution there when your bodies are too form fitting. It puts more stress on your seams, and if you don't have the body for it you might not get the desired interaction/reaction. Also the super form fitting suits have a certain fetish stigma attached. As for heads those can definitely be smaller. It really just depends upon the skill of the person and what technique they are using.


----------



## Halceon (Jan 13, 2013)

Alright cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2013)

You can also get a thinner appearance if you use short pile fur. And that minky stuff and fleece if I'm correct.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> It is possible to make smaller form fitting suits. However there is a caution there when your bodies are too form fitting. It puts more stress on your seams, and if you don't have the body for it you might not get the desired interaction/reaction. Also the super form fitting suits have a certain fetish stigma attached. As for heads those can definitely be smaller. It really just depends upon the skill of the person and what technique they are using.



You could wear clothes over the top, but then you might as well go with a partial.

In fact that's a good suggestion for the OP, as partial costumes often look smaller from what I have seen.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 13, 2013)

Using a partial is almost cheating though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2013)

Brazen said:


> Using a partial is almost cheating though.



Or using a cheatah partial, that's cheating and then some.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 13, 2013)

You can get more form fitted suits if you use a really great duct tape dummy, short pile/stretch fabrics, and hard cast heads. A magpie bones head is pretty small. 
The issue with partials is you have to take the time to match clothing to the character. Most of the time you'll just look like "person with a dog mask on" in a partial, rather than a complete character.


----------



## Halceon (Jan 14, 2013)

I hadn't considered a partial suit before. Actually, I don't think I even knew that was a thing; always just kind of assumed clothes were designed to fit over a full suit.


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2013)

Fullsuit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8405922/

Partial: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8008502/

Quadsuit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6852723/

There are also halfsuits and 3/4suits.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 14, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Most of the time you'll just look like "person with a dog mask on" in a partial, rather than a complete character.



AKA Hotline Miami style.


----------

